# PR Application Status (authorization stage)



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Good day all / legal Man

I received an email from an Adjudicator informing me that my PR application is at 
authorization stage

Can someone please tell me what happens at authorization stage ?

The email was sent after I requested for an update 

Thanks all


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Jack

When did you apply for your PR?
We applied in February and its sitting on code 103 for one and a half months now.
I phoned Joyce on the DHA website who is responsible for permanent residence and she said they are busy finalising February applications,we should get an sms in the coming week or check on the website for a change to code to 104.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi Jack
> 
> When did you apply for your PR?
> We applied in February and its sitting on code 103 for one and a half months now.
> I phoned Joyce on the DHA website who is responsible for permanent residence and she said they are busy finalising February applications,we should get an sms in the coming week or check on the website for a change to code to 104.


Hi, I applied in December 2013, mine is on code 103 for 5 weeks now


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi,i don't understand why yours its not yet out,our friends who applied in December got theirs in July already.
Its strange how the system works.
Ours has been on code 103 from 17 September 2014.
Crossing our fingers that we get a response by month end.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi,i don't understand why yours its not yet out,our friends who applied in December got theirs in July already.
> Its strange how the system works.
> Ours has been on code 103 from 17 September 2014.
> Crossing our fingers that we get a response by month end.


My original application was lost, I had to send a new application that is why

Please let me know when your application status change to code= 104

Thanks


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Jack14 said:


> Hi, I applied in *December 2013*, mine is on code 103 for 5 weeks now


 

I applied in December 2013 and I got mine on the 15th of March.


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

My PR journey so far:
100 - 18 April
101 - 23 June
102 - 24 June
103 - 15 Oct
104 - 30 Oct
SMS (30 Oct) says go collect outcome in 5 days but will just give it an extra week for status to change to 105. Hoping for a +ve outcome and starting another long walk to ID.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

KGM said:


> My PR journey so far:
> 100 - 18 April
> 101 - 23 June
> 102 - 24 June
> ...


Your application was process quick, did you apply under critical skills ?


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Jack
Applied on basis of now defunct quota work permit with over 5yrs continuous work in republic as IT Security specialist.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi Jack
> 
> When did you apply for your PR?
> We applied in February and its sitting on code 103 for one and a half months now.
> I phoned Joyce on the DHA website who is responsible for permanent residence and she said they are busy finalising February applications,we should get an sms in the coming week or check on the website for a change to code to 104.


Hi Ruvim

My application status changed to code 104 today, I pray is a positive outcome 

It was on code 103 for five weeks. Did you check yours ?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Jack14 said:


> Hi Ruvim
> 
> My application status changed to code 104 today, I pray is a positive outcome
> 
> It was on code 103 for five weeks. Did you check yours ?


Which means you have received the SMS right?


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Jack
While congrats,that is nice!im jealous.
I have not checked ours will do so on Monday,crossing our fingers.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all

Just to let you know that I received an sms this morning saying "application has been finalized,please collect outcome after 5 working days".We will collect on Monday.I hate to say it but Joyce from home affairs, responsible for PR applications was right when i phoned her two weeks ago.Crossing our fingers that its a positive outcome.

For those who have collected-how long did you wait to collect after receiving an sms?

Also when we checked on the website its now on code 104 but instead of saying finalized its still saying Processing at home affairs.Is this correct?


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Ruvimbo

Congrats on getting your application finalised. Yes the description for 104 on the trace and trace system is correct. An inside source advices applicants to avoid disappointment by checking with office of application at least 15 working days from receiving the finalisation sms. Some adjudicators take weeks or even months to throw a finalised application into their out trays. Note also that offices of application hardly update the status to 105 so just pop in even if status remains 104. Trust you receive a +ve outcome


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Just an update. My long agonising PR wait ended today with a happy ending. Got a finalisation sms on 30 Oct and only got a gap to go check outcome today. Was in and out DHA under 10 mins. Got A4 size pre verified PR cert plus list of ID requirements. To those still waiting I know the exact feeling, remain positive and never give up all chasing options hinted all over this forum. Plan to start the ID project next Mon. Cheers all.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

KGM said:


> Just an update. My long agonising PR wait ended today with a happy ending. Got a finalisation sms on 30 Oct and only got a gap to go check outcome today. Was in and out DHA under 10 mins. Got A4 size pre verified PR cert plus list of ID requirements. To those still waiting I know the exact feeling, remain positive and never give up all chasing options hinted all over this forum. Plan to start the ID project next Mon. Cheers all.


Congrats!!
Got an sms on monday the 17th saying ours is finalised,its still sitting at code 104.Its not yet 5 days so will check again next week.
I phoned Akasia home affairs and they said head office posts the certificates to them so it takes approx 7 days.But with the strike going on i think it will take longer.I don't know why they don't use other services like DHL because the post office is not reliable and certificates might get lost.

How long did it take for yours to move from 104 to 105 or from date of sms to code 105?
Which office did you apply?
What are the requirements for an ID application?


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Congrats!!
> Got an sms on monday the 17th saying ours is finalised,its still sitting at code 104.Its not yet 5 days so will check again next week.
> I phoned Akasia home affairs and they said head office posts the certificates to them so it takes approx 7 days.But with the strike going on i think it will take longer.I don't know why they don't use other services like DHL because the post office is not reliable and certificates might get lost.
> 
> ...


Hi Ruvimbo
1. DHA uses courier services and not post office. So ongoing strike wont affect you
2. I collected my outcome, but online status remains 104. The issuing lady was being booted out by her system, so she gave up and just updated her manual book.
3. ID requirements are PR, Verified PR, Birth, Marriage (if applicable), 2 x ID photos, Passport copy, current permit copy (TRV) and completion of forms BI19 and BI1620 (both obtainable from DHA)
Good luck with yours.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

KGM said:


> Hi Ruvimbo
> 1. DHA uses courier services and not post office. So ongoing strike wont affect you
> 2. I collected my outcome, but online status remains 104. The issuing lady was being booted out by her system, so she gave up and just updated her manual book.
> 3. ID requirements are PR, Verified PR, Birth, Marriage (if applicable), 2 x ID photos, Passport copy, current permit copy (TRV) and completion of forms BI19 and BI1620 (both obtainable from DHA)
> Good luck with yours.


Thanks,
Which office is this?


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all,collected our PR certificates today,axactly 9 months after submission.Received sms that its finalised on the 17th Nov and it arrived at Akasia office on the 19th Nov.

Applied for ID's straight away n received sms with ref number an hour later.


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Ruvimbo
Congrats. Forget the wait now, pop champagne and sober up to join the next Q. The PR ID queue historically took 8 mths but with reforms like pre - verification of PRs, I see 3 mths being cut out of the waiting. Will find out how a friend of a friend got her ID in under 3 months.


----------



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry to interrupt. How do i check at which stage code am I?
And can someone help me decipher what is 100, 101, .... 105?


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

KGM said:


> Hi Ruvimbo
> Congrats. Forget the wait now, pop champagne and sober up to join the next Q. The PR ID queue historically took 8 mths but with reforms like pre - verification of PRs, I see 3 mths being cut out of the waiting. Will find out how a friend of a friend got her ID in under 3 months.


Well,was excited last week,but when i thought of the long wait to ID application,i was depressed again.
Please find out and let us know.
It might be true because the guy did our application quickly and when i asked him about the long wait he said it won't take that long for verification.But these people should not be trusted.
Got married here,so hopefully it will not take long to verify the marriage.


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Well,was excited last week,but when i thought of the long wait to ID application,i was depressed again.
> Please find out and let us know.
> It might be true because the guy did our application quickly and when i asked him about the long wait he said it won't take that long for verification.But these people should not be trusted.
> Got married here,so hopefully it will not take long to verify the marriage.


I applied for ID in July, still waiting...So timeline is minimum 6 months on average. and don't forget to include a copy of your marriage register, it's not included on the checklist but was requested when I went to submit mine. and I got married here, it still took 2 months at the marriage section.


----------

